# Bitter carrots



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

Why are my carrots always bitter? I have tried different types over the years. They grow well, but they are "yucky" tasting. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Was it hot and dry before you harvested them? Try to let them get a frost before harvesting - or time them to be ready after it's cooled down.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just figured all home grown carrots taste like that. I hate them. Dh and dd like them. So I grow carrots for them and eat only a token few.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Hot nights are the main cause. Plant either real early or midsummer to avoid that. Deep soil with plenty of moisture in the substrata also is a factor.

Martin


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

This year my carrots were so YUMMY. Last year they were bitter. It was drier last year and since I don't irrigate my garden at all, I'm guessing the dryness is what caused it.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it has to do with the heat we planted some last year in the fall they were real sweey the ones we planted this spring were not as sweet but were good enough to eat so maybe cooler temps do make a difference


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone. It hasn't been just this year though that they are bitter. We have drip irrigation set up so they get enough water. I might be harvesting them too soon. I'll let them set for a while until it cools down.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We use them fresh and for cooking all summer but late fall and all winter they get sweeter. Frost and light freezing weather they get much sweeter. We don't can them until November. With a hoop, they grow all winter....James


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Try some of the hybrid varieties. I cant grow a carrot to save me here in Ozarks. But when I lived up in Michigan, grew some good ones. Sandy soil, plenty rain, the standard variety carrots werent really bitter, but had a soapy taste. Tried some hybrid carrots that were supposed to be extra sweet and they were great. Couldnt save seed though and at least back then the seed wasnt cheap. Havent priced carrot seed in years since as I say, they just dont do well here.


----------

